# جميع شروحات الفيديو للمهندس / محمد فتحي



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اولا احب اشكر استاذي المهندس محمد فتحي علي كل ما قدمه لنا جزاه الله كل خير
نبدأ بالشروحات الفيديو ​
  فيديو:Mastering الLayers و الطباعة بأستخدام STB و CTB



mfm3000 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> هذا الموضوع عن
> Layers,
> ...



تابع المشاركة التالية​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

فيديو:Mastering قائمة Dimension في الAutoCAD (شرح القائمة كاملة بكل الخبايا




mfm3000 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هذا الموضوع عن قائمة Dimension
> بكل ما تحتويه من أوامر و خبايا تلك الأوامر
> و كيفية عمل ال Dimension Style
> ...



تابع المشاركة التالية​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

فيديو:تأثير الJoint Constraints في ال3dModeling في SAP2000 مع تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة​ 


mfm3000 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هذا الموضوع عن
> Joint Constraints
> في SAP2000
> ...



*تابع المشاركة التالية*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

فيديو:Mastering الDYNAMIC Blocks




mfm3000 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> هذا الموضوع عن
> ,Dynamic Blocks
> Attributes and Design Center
> ...



تابع المشاركات التالية​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

فيديو:تصميم الShearWalls و Core بأستخدام CSiCOL (مع شرح البرنامج كاملا)

​


mfm3000 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هذا الموضوع عن تصميم قطاعات Columns و Shearwalls و Core
> بأستخدام برنامج CSiCOL
> مع شرح ما يوجد في قوائم البرنامج كاملا
> ...



* تابع المشاركة التالية*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

فيديو: شريط الـDrawing Aids في الأوتوكاد​


mfm3000 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحية طيبة لأجمل منتدى إبداع في الهندسة
> هذا الموضوع عن ال Drawing Aids (مساعدات الرسم) في AutoCAD​
> Snap-Grid-Ortho-Polar-Osnap-Otrack-Ducs-Dyn-Lwt​
> ...



تابع المشاركات التالية​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

كيف تتم عملية العزل بالأسعار و الصور




mfm3000 قال:


> *كيف تتم عملية العزل بالأسعار و الصور*
> أولا هنالك عزل للمياه و عزل للحرارة
> -حيث يتم عزل الأسقف حراريا عندما يكون السقف هو السقف الأخير و لكن عند وجود سقف أخر فوق السقف المراد عزله فلا يتوجب تماما عزل هذا السقف حراريا
> أي أن المراد قوله هو أنه يتم عزل أخر سقف حراريا لأنه الوحيد المعرض لأشعة الشمس المباشرة مما يزيد من حرارة الطابق الأخير مما يؤدي إلى زيادة العرق و الشعور بالخنق أو زيادة معدل استهلاك التكييف
> ...



تابع المشاركات التالية​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

تحميل: برامج شركة softek (s-frame, s-steel, s-concrete, b-line)

فيديو: مقدمة لبرامج شركة softek (s-frame, s-steel, s-concrete, b-line)
​



mfm3000 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> برامج شركة *softek *الكندية في التحليل و التصميم
> s-frame, s-steel, s-concrete and bline
> ...





mfm3000 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> فيديو مقدمة لبرامج شركة softek
> s-frame, s-steel, s-concrete, b-line​برنامج الs-frame هو برنامج تحليل إنشائي يقوم بحل المنشآت الخرسانية و المعدنية.
> برنامج الs-steel يقوم بتصميم القطاعات المعدنية
> ...


​ ​


----------



## anass81 (21 مارس 2009)

شروحات هامة وممتازة , بارك الله فيك وبالاستاذ محمد فتحي وزادكم علما ونفعا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> شروحات هامة وممتازة , بارك الله فيك وبالاستاذ محمد فتحي وزادكم علما ونفعا


 مشكور مشرفنا انس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م احمد عيسي (21 مارس 2009)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخى الكاريم وبارك الله فيك 
بس انا عايز اعرف مين البشمهندس الى شارح الاتوكاد بجد رائع جدا جدا وانا بطلب منك لوسمحت تعرفنى فين باقى شرحه لان شرحه مبسط بطريقه جميله جدا جدا جدا 
وبارك الله فيه يا رب


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مارس 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك مهندس احمد
ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ عصام ولكن هل انت موافق على تصميم المهندس فتحي فما يخص بالكور على انو frame element 
وليس بshell element هل المهندسين موافقين على هذه النقطة ارجو ان تجيبوني وشكرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (22 مارس 2009)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> مشكور اخى الكاريم وبارك الله فيك
> بس انا عايز اعرف مين البشمهندس الى شارح الاتوكاد بجد رائع جدا جدا وانا بطلب منك لوسمحت تعرفنى فين باقى شرحه لان شرحه مبسط بطريقه جميله جدا جدا جدا
> وبارك الله فيه يا رب


 لاشكر علي واجب اخي الكريم 
وبالنسبه للشرح ده كل الشرح الي عمله المهندس محمد 


إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك مهندس احمد
> ربنا يجزيك خير


 ربنا يجازيك كل خير اخي ابراهيم 
فينك من فتره مش باين يارب يكون خير


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخ عصام ولكن هل انت موافق على تصميم المهندس فتحي فما يخص بالكور على انو frame element
> وليس بshell element هل المهندسين موافقين على هذه النقطة ارجو ان تجيبوني وشكرا


 جزانا واياكي اختي الكريمه
بالنسبه للكور الطريقه الاصح shell element ولكن للسهوله في الحل نستخدم frame element
هذا والله اعلم في انتظار رأي الخبراء


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 مايو 2009)

*شروحات هامة وممتازة , بارك الله فيك وبالاستاذ محمد فتحي وزادكم علما ونفعا*


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (27 مايو 2009)

ميه ميه يا عم أحمد شروحات المهندس محمد ممتازة ربنا يبارك فيه


----------



## 0yaz9 (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
اللهم اجزيك الخير
انا سعيد بانضمامي بهذا المنتدى
والاعضاء كل يوم بثبتولي انهم متحابين بالله
واتمنى التوفيق لي ولكم وللجميع
والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي ردودكم الطيبه


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 مايو 2009)

المواضيع الجديده للمهندس محمد فتحي
*فيديو: شرح بعض معادلات الExcel البسيطه و مثال لحل الأعمدة *​


*فيديو: Mastering قائمة Draw لأدوات الرسم ال2d*


*فيديو: Mastering قائمة Modify لأوامر التعديل ال2d*​



*PDF: تصميم Regular Frame كامل لطلبة المشروع*​

فيديو: أسرع طريقة لـ 3d Modeling on SAP2000 للحصول على الـStaining Action على الـCore


----------



## السَّبنتى (27 مايو 2009)

*شكر و تقدير*

*:67::67::67:
جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا
و أثابك على جهدك أجراً عظيما
:12:
:13: مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر :13:
:14::14::14:
*​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي مهندس احمد وشكرا للمهندس محمد فتحي فعلا شروحات رائعة
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 مايو 2009)

مشكورين علي ردودكم الطيبه


----------



## mfm3000 (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أحمد
و شكرا لكل من قام بالرد
دمنا في محبة الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2009)

mfm3000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أحمد
> و شكرا لكل من قام بالرد
> دمنا في محبة الله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك مهندس محمد عضو جديد معنا بالملتقى 
جزاكم الله خيرا على جميع مشاركاتك المميزة
نفعنا الله واياك بهذا العمل وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ibnmolok (30 يوليو 2009)

thank you for all things you do
plz tell me about all you can do
شرا ياخى و احيا الله ذكرك فى الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## ibnmolok (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا و احيا الله ذكرك


----------



## رياض450 (18 أغسطس 2009)

سلمت يداك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## محمد 977 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة 
تسلم الأيادي
مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## مزاجنجى (18 أغسطس 2009)

هايللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## مزاجنجى (18 أغسطس 2009)

هايلللللللللللللللللل


----------



## مزاجنجى (18 أغسطس 2009)

هاييييييللللللللللللل


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 أغسطس 2009)

mfm3000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أحمد
> و شكرا لكل من قام بالرد
> دمنا في محبة الله


 
كل الشكر لحضرتك م محمد علي شروحاتك الرائعه فعلااحنا اتعلمنا منها كتير 
جزاك الله كل خير
دمنا في محبة الله


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 أغسطس 2009)

ibnmolok قال:


> thank you for all things you do
> plz tell me about all you can do
> شرا ياخى و احيا الله ذكرك فى الدنيا و الأخرة


 


ibnmolok قال:


> شكرا و احيا الله ذكرك


 


رياض450 قال:


> سلمت يداك
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 


mnci قال:


> بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
> .........................0


 


محمد 977 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور
> ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع و المجهودات الطيبة
> تسلم الأيادي
> مشكووووووووووووووووووور
> ...


 


مزاجنجى قال:


> هايللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


 
جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي الكرام


----------



## mohanedagha (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم الملفات بتشتغل عندي فقط صوت بدون صورة
لاأعرف ماهي المشكلة
علما أن امتداد الملفات avi
وعلما أني استخدم عدة برامج مثل real,winmap,power dvd


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (19 أغسطس 2009)

mohanedagha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم الملفات بتشتغل عندي فقط صوت بدون صورة
> لاأعرف ماهي المشكلة
> علما أن امتداد الملفات avi
> وعلما أني استخدم عدة برامج مثل real,winmap,power dvd


 
الصراحه لا اعرف اخي الكريم انا الحمد الله الدروس شغاله عندي كويس علي ويندوز ميديا ممكن تكون محتاج كودك


----------



## mohanedagha (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على سرعة الاستجابة
نزلت برنامج كودك على الجهاز بس شغل الملفات صوت فقط
هل هناك خطوات ممكن أعملها داخل برنامج الكودك لاصلاح المشكلة
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (19 أغسطس 2009)

mohanedagha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على سرعة الاستجابة
> نزلت برنامج كودك على الجهاز بس شغل الملفات صوت فقط
> هل هناك خطوات ممكن أعملها داخل برنامج الكودك لاصلاح المشكلة
> مع جزيل الشكر


 
جرب الكودك الي في الرابط التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html
ويارب يشتغل معاك


----------



## شاهندة سمير (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,,,,,جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## mohanedagha (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ أحمد الفيلات اشتغلت
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم واسجل سعادتى بالانضمام الى المنتدي


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 فبراير 2010)

لا اجد رابط التحميل اين يوجد


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sympo (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## lordengineer (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مزاجنجى (1 يونيو 2010)

فى شروح جميلة ايضا للمهندس محمود عبدالرازق واليكم اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/22301504/6a4215fc/sharing.html?rnd=65


----------



## مزاجنجى (17 يوليو 2010)

اخيراً وبعد غياب قامت شركة ببيع3 سى دى عليها شروحات الفيديو لأوتوكاد 2010للمهندس الرائع /محمود عبدالرازق المحاضر بهندسه القاهرة وتباع امام كليه الهندسه جامعه القاهرة داخل الجراج عند الشيخ حسين جمال صاحب عربيه شباب الخرجين بحوالى 50 جنيه


----------



## ENG_ASD (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعلنا واياكم نفعا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## eng.yoka (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك و مجهود المهندس محمد فتحي

طلب لاي من المشرفين ارجو ادراج الشروحات الجديدة الي اول مشاركه حتى يستطيع الكل الوصول اليها بسهولة
والشروحات المشار اليها توجد في المشاركه رقم 19 من هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125414.html#post1115499​


----------



## handash (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع ولك جزيل الشكر لو أضفت شرح لخاصية ال anotative في اتوكاد2010


----------



## civil devel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر يسلمووو


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شروحات هامة وممتازة , بارك الله فيك وبالاستاذ محمد فتحي وزادكم علما ونفعا*​


----------



## hawkar1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شروحات هامة وممتازة


----------



## myada1 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير والله وحشتنا يا مهندس محمد فتحى جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي الكرام


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> فيديو:تأثير الjoint constraints في ال3dmodeling في sap2000 مع تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة​
> 
> 
> *تابع المشاركة التالية*​




ياريت تعيدوا الرفع مرة أخرى 

خلال التحميل يتوقف التحميل لأن المهلة إنتهت​


----------



## حمدي شققي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبالمهندس فتحي على هذا البرنامج الرائع ارجوك حمل باقي الشروحات


----------



## أم إسحاق (30 سبتمبر 2010)

با رك الله فيك وفى استاذك
اعجبنى شرحه جدا


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبالمهندس محمد فتحي على هذا المجهود الرائع الرائع


----------



## abdoSniper (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله 
ربنا يبارك فيك يا كبير على هذا المجهود الضخم
الحمد لله الذى جعل هذا العلم فى يد امينة مثلك
جزاك الله خير وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حساناتك

الف شكر


----------



## a_gamal (23 نوفمبر 2010)

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nemnem88 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على مجهودك دة والله مافى كلام يوصف شكرى ربنا يكرمك ويجعل نشرك للعلم وافادة الناس فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## douha_22 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

م محمد فتحى أحسن واحد بيشرح و يعمل دروس فعلا فاهممم مش ...... وياريت لو حد عندة شروحات لية يقولى فى اى حاجة


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاطمة الزهرمرام (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين على هذا العمل إخوتي .......


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وجزي البشمهندس محمد خير الجزاء وبارك له في علمه وعمله


----------



## ahoopoe (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن للاسف الملفات المضغوطة تظهر هذه الرسالة
! C:\Users\HP\Desktop\Layers.part01.rar: CRC failed in Layers.wmv. The file is corrupt


----------



## ahoopoe (5 يناير 2011)

احد يرد علي بليز الملفات مو راضية تفتح


----------



## موسي الكردي (5 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almass (21 يناير 2011)

*

بارك الله فيك وفي المهندس /محمد فتحي على الشرح الرائع وشرح كل صغيرة وكبيره 
وانا حملت ملف الطبقات منذ فترة ولم اشاهدها الاّ قبل اسبوع وبصراحة روووووووووووووووعه
وان شاء الله نحمّل بقية الشروحااات*​


----------



## almass (21 يناير 2011)

ahoopoe قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> لكن للاسف الملفات المضغوطة تظهر هذه الرسالة
> ! C:\Users\HP\Desktop\Layers.part01.rar: CRC failed in Layers.wmv. The file is corrupt



*اخي الكريم الظاهر هناك مشكلة في تحميل الملف رقم 1 part01.rar وهذا بيحصل عادة لاي سبب من الاسباب قم باعادة تحميل الملف الاول فقط ثم فك الضغط وان شاء الله بيشتغل معاك

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## hossam sultan (5 فبراير 2011)

رائع بجد يا بشمهندس محمد بس اختلف معاك فى موضوع الjoint costarints


----------



## طأطا (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## boba17 (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور مهندسنا العزيز على المجهود الطيب


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## عبدالرحمن احمد عبد (5 فبراير 2011)

جازاكم الله خيرا هندسة عين شمس


----------



## shikoo (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## doha_4all (7 فبراير 2011)

اللهم بارك له فى علمه و اجزه عنا خيرا يا رب العالمين


----------



## ahmed arfa (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (6 مارس 2011)

*الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم*​


----------



## s.sakr (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكما علما ونفعا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (16 يونيو 2011)

شكر ودعوة للمهندس الفنان محمد فتحى
ان يشاركنا فى المنتدى بشروحاته الجديدة
فانا اعتبره من افضل الناس الذين يوضحون المعلومة ببساطة شديدة مع التركيز العلمى
نحن طامعين فى المزيد والمزيد
وارجوا من اخوانى فى المنتدى ان 
يتبنوا هذة الدعوة للمهندس الفنان


----------



## eldabaawy (16 يونيو 2011)

شروحات شاملة وفى منتهى الروعة حيث سبق لى تحميلها والاطلاع عليها 
ولكن هل يوجد شروحات اخرى لمواضيع مختلفة للمهندس محمد فتحى حتى ننهل من علمه
بارك الله فيك وفيــــــــه


----------



## محمد مورو (18 يونيو 2011)

جامد ياباشمهندس محمد


----------



## predator_mpm (6 أغسطس 2011)

allah ywaf2ak w yahdeek


----------



## hamadota (6 أغسطس 2011)

اختفى المهندس محمد فتحى ..ابهرنا بفيديوهاته ..بعد كده اتبخررر من عالنت ..


----------



## نجانجا (22 أغسطس 2011)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اولا احب اشكر استاذي المهندس محمد فتحي علي كل ما قدمه لنا جزاه الله كل خير
> نبدأ بالشروحات الفيديو ​
> فيديو:mastering الlayers و الطباعة بأستخدام stb و ctb
> 
> ...





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> فيديو:تأثير الjoint constraints في ال3dmodeling في sap2000 مع تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة​
> 
> 
> *تابع المشاركة التالية*​




*يا ريت اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## نجانجا (26 أغسطس 2011)

*يا ريت اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
 *​


----------



## mitwalli75 (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك
مجهود جبار


----------



## نجانجا (29 أغسطس 2011)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد عصام الدين 

 
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اولا احب اشكر استاذي المهندس محمد فتحي علي كل ما قدمه لنا جزاه الله كل خير
نبدأ بالشروحات الفيديو ​
  فيديو:mastering الlayers و الطباعة بأستخدام stb و ctb



تابع المشاركة التالية​_
*اقتباس:*
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد عصام الدين 

 
_فيديو:تأثير الjoint constraints في ال3dmodeling في sap2000 مع تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة​ 


*تابع المشاركة التالية*​_

*يا ريت اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
 *​


----------



## عكاشة عباس (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يكرمك ويجعل مسواك الجنة


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_المهندس الكبير محمد فتحى استاذ الجميع وربنا يبارك فية _


----------



## ayman shawky (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير , مجهود رائع


----------



## bluewhale (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ragaavip (4 يناير 2012)

اخبرني صديق للمهندس محمد فتحي انه حدث له حادث في السعوديه اتمني له الشفاء


----------



## المـــرداوي (4 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125414#post1115499#ixzz1iWFj5M4r
​​
*فيديو:Mastering الLayers و الطباعة بأستخدام STB و CTB*

*الرابط رقم 6 لا يعمل*

*وجزاكم الله خيرًا*​


----------



## المهندس_1 (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mfm3000 (12 يناير 2012)

ragaavip قال:


> اخبرني صديق للمهندس محمد فتحي انه حدث له حادث في السعوديه اتمني له الشفاء




عرفت منين؟!!!
بارك الله فيك و أحب أبشرك إن الحمدلله قد تعافيت بنسبة كبيرة
لا تنسانا بالدعاء


----------



## mfm3000 (12 يناير 2012)

hamadota قال:


> اختفى المهندس محمد فتحى ..ابهرنا بفيديوهاته ..بعد كده اتبخررر من عالنت ..



المهندس محمد تكثف (عكس اتبخر) من جديد و ذلك لتوافر الوقت بعد الحادث
و أليك المشاركات الجديدة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/-RczpSnc/Direct_Download.html

و أحب أكرر شكري للمهندس أحمد القائم على إنشاء الموضوع و أكرر شكري لكن من قال كلمة شكر بحقي و ربنا يجعل قنديل العلم مستنير دائما بأعمال كل واحد منا لا يبخل على أخوته بذكاة علمه


----------



## mohamed sheko (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
الرابط 6 لايعمل فى الاتوكاد


----------



## remstereo (3 فبراير 2012)

حتى هذا الملف الذى يحتوى على الحلقة السادسة معطوب

http://www.4shared.com/rar/7dUlxWI5/Layerspart06.html


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 فبراير 2012)

mfm3000 قال:


> المهندس محمد تكثف (عكس اتبخر) من جديد و ذلك لتوافر الوقت بعد الحادث
> و أليك المشاركات الجديدة
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/-rczpsnc/direct_download.html
> 
> و أحب أكرر شكري للمهندس أحمد القائم على إنشاء الموضوع و أكرر شكري لكن من قال كلمة شكر بحقي و ربنا يجعل قنديل العلم مستنير دائما بأعمال كل واحد منا لا يبخل على أخوته بذكاة علمه


 
جزاك الله كل خير م.محمد 
والله احنا بنستفيد كتير من حضرتك والحمد الله علي سلمتك


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ragaavip (9 فبراير 2012)

1


----------



## ragaavip (9 فبراير 2012)

كيف حالك يامهندس محمد عامل ايه دلوقتي الحمد لله علي سلامتك
انا زميل اليماني وقابلتك عنده كذا مره وانا اللي كنت بعطي كورسات في نقابة المهندسين قبلك 
وانا هنا في الخبر بانتذار مقابلتك ان شاء الله والتواصل معك ولا انت مش ناوي ترجع


----------



## amr2424 (14 فبراير 2012)

​*شروحات هامة وممتازة , بارك الله فيك وبالاستاذ محمد فتحي وزادكم علما ونفعا*


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بوشناق (24 فبراير 2012)

شرح ممتاز وفقك الله لما فيه اخير


----------



## سماح السروي (3 مارس 2012)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد 
جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا


----------



## kotoz99 (7 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت شرح ال layer الجزا السادس مش موجود يا ريت حد يرفعة


----------



## kotoz99 (7 مارس 2012)

عذرا وجدت لينك على ملف بشمهندس محمد فتحى يحوى شرح layers كامل والرابط السادس موجود 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1775344/43d682e9/sharing.html#dir=8111537


----------



## حمدي شققي (7 مارس 2012)

شكر ا للمهندس محمد فتحي على هذه الشروحات الممتازة


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (19 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## civil mo7amed (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وجعل ما تفعلونه في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## الملك فيصل (23 أبريل 2012)

اخي الروابط للملفات التالية لا تعمل ارجو افادتنا ولك الشكر
1 drawing _Aids1 part
2 drawing _Aids1 part
Layer part6


----------



## العطيتط (12 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed farouk atta (15 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**فينك يا باشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا وهل عندك حساب على الفيس بوك للتواصل معك لو ما يضايقك اكيد*​


----------



## مهندسة برستيج (16 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا

*


----------



## freemanghassan (16 يونيو 2012)

ماشاء الله ... ماشاء الله ...ماشاء الله ...ماشاء الله ...ماشاء الله ...

بارك الله بكم وبالأستاذ محمد فتحي 

جهد مبارك وكبير .. ألف شكر 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العطيتط (17 يونيو 2012)

الرابط السادس لايعمل نرجو استبداله فى اسرع وقت


----------



## ابن الخيام (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> فيديو:تصميم الShearWalls و Core بأستخدام CSiCOL (مع شرح البرنامج كاملا)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الروابط لا تعمل ولكن وجدت هذه الروابط وتعمل برجاء اضافتها للموضوع الاصلي لعموم الاستفادة والله الموفق 

CSICOL Part one.part1.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Mohamed Fathi

CSICOL.part2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Mohamed Fathi

CSICOL Part one.part3.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Mohamed Fathi

CSICOL Part one.part4.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Mohamed Fathi

CSICOL.part2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Mohamed Fathi

CSICOL.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Mohamed Fathi

وشكرا


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

_كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام للاستاذ الفاضل والمهندس ذو الخلق الرفيع محمد فتحى على ما قدمه من شروحات لبرنامج الاوتوكاد سواء 3d او 2d بارك الله فيه وجازاه عنا كل خير_


----------



## محمود جعفرى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ابرهيم عبده (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مروان محمود محمد (14 فبراير 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddd


----------



## abodafer (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## abduh001 (6 مارس 2013)

ايهما اصح عند تصميم بلاطة هوردي بالساب ، من قائمة shell section data اضع سماكة البلاطة = 028 او 
0.0001 على اساس ان الريبز له جناحين بيغطي مساحة البلاطة ؟؟؟


----------



## محمدعاطف (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير مهنجس محمد فتحى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramsis4000 (26 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramsis4000 (26 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين جميعا على الافادة


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (26 يوليو 2013)

حبيت ادعم الموضوع برفع الفيديوهات مجمعه على ال gulfup

2d Modifying Tools


3d Modeling SAP2000


3dCAD1


3dCAD2


3dCAD3


3dCAD4


3dCAD5


3dcad6


csicol


Dimension Menu WMV


Draw 1


Draw 2


Drawing Aids 1


Drawing Aids 2


Dynamic Blocks


Excel Functions


Joint Constraints


joint of scissor


Layers


softek intro​


----------



## jassim78 (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## سائد العورتاني (31 أغسطس 2013)

اخي بارك الله بك بالنسبة لدوره autocad 3d تحدث المهندس انه هنالك حلقات اخرى فهل تم تحميلها وتسجليها ؟؟


----------

